# Just Approved



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got off the phone, I have been approved as an AMAR Foster! I am so happy! :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Way to go, Laura!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Laura, that is SO awesome!!!! your home is so full of love and I know we are lucky to have such caring and passionate people like you in this world  wahoo!


----------



## Little Oscar (Nov 29, 2012)

How good of you


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations Laura-:chili: So happy for you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is great news. Very rewarding indeed.

I'm happy for you, and the doggies you will save. 

Thank you so much my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is so wonderful!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is so wonderful Laura!! These babies will be so lucky to have a home like yours to stop at during their journey to their forever home!! You and J&D will take such great care of them!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations! I would love to do that. Maybe by the time I'm ready (when I'm not working and watching the granddaughter so much), Lucy will be just a little bit more welcoming to other dogs...
I can't wait to hear the stories of the dogs you foster!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! I would like to do that when I buy a house.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!! Congrats...


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:you rock::ThankYou: Laura, that is so awesome of you and your husband. What a difference you will make in the lives of some Maltese. Now you just have to guard against keeping them...I think that could be one of the hardest parts. I just love that you're doing it and admire you so much for it. Wow, having you as a temp mom is like winning the Maltese lottery. :chili::chili:


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations!! That's amazing news


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!! That is so exciting. What lucky furbabies they will be to be taken care of by you.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

That is wonderful news. I hope that when I retire (or win the lottery) that I can take in rescues. Please let us know when you get your first lucky fluffy butt.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm not sure what AMAR stands for, but I take it you'll be a foster mom for doggies waiting to go to their forever homes. Will it just be Maltese or all breeds?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fluffy butts are wagging with joy! Thank you for doing that! I "failed" my first attempt at foster so figured I'd better stick with transport or I'd be in big trouble!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura i'm so excited for you, you and your family are going to make wonderful fosters and the fluffs that stay with you before going to their new family are so lucky. Your going to do great my friend. :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Laura, that is so great! I'm proud of you! Now maybe you'll have someone to snuggle on the couch with YOU while the little traitors snuggle with Carl!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Fluffy butts are wagging with joy! Thank you for doing that! I "failed" my first attempt at foster so figured I'd better stick with transport or I'd be in big trouble!


 By "failing" I assume you mean that you ended up adopting your foster?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Congratulations! I'm not sure what AMAR stands for, but I take it you'll be a foster mom for doggies waiting to go to their forever homes. Will it just be Maltese or all breeds?


Pam - AMAR stands for American Maltese Association Rescue and yes those who have "failed" as foster parents are the ones who adopted them. A failure by no means at all, but it's great to keep the revolving door of foster open so that as each is adopted, another one can come out of a shelter.:chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Laura!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Laura, that is just so awesome. The pups that get to stay at your house will be so lucky. Thank you for your generous offer to foster, and much good luck.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Laura congratulations :aktion033: I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhhh!!!! Going to be some very lucky little fluffs  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LoveLucy said:


> By "failing" I assume you mean that you ended up adopting your foster?


Yep - that's how I wound up with Tessa!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations! That is great news.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I am so excited about helping a little fluffy doggie.

I gotta warn you though, I suspect my family will join the ranks of great people like Maggie and be failed fosters. Not because of me, mind you, I have a heart of ice, but because of my husband. He'll fall in love over night! Bigger they are, harder they fall for the little white dogs!

Dusty and Jasper say bring it on. Cat-hole says what the #$&^%. Oh well. Two outa three ain't bad.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub:Good for you Laura.:wub:


----------



## Chloe17 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay this is wonderful news. I got approved yesterday and became part of my new family just in time for the holidays!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lucky fosters that get to stay with you!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I am so excited about helping a little fluffy doggie.
> 
> I gotta warn you though, I suspect my family will join the ranks of great people like Maggie and be failed fosters. Not because of me, mind you, I have a heart of ice, but because of my husband. He'll fall in love over night! Bigger they are, harder they fall for the little white dogs!
> 
> Dusty and Jasper say bring it on. Cat-hole says what the #$&^%. Oh well. Two outa three ain't bad.


I cannot believe you have a heart of ice. No one who loves malteses could. But I do know what you mean about the bigger they are the harder they fall -- my DH is 6'4" and you should see him with Bella.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

that's great!!! you will make a great foster mommy!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Laura, welcome! Foster failing is an important right of passage and if you are worried about it happening once too often you can call my support group RA (rescuers anonymous) and I will try to talk some sense into you but if you probably will not listen.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I am so excited about helping a little fluffy doggie.
> 
> I gotta warn you though, I suspect my family will join the ranks of great people like Maggie and be failed fosters. * Not because of me, mind you, I have a heart of ice, but because of my husband. * He'll fall in love over night! Bigger they are, harder they fall for the little white dogs!
> 
> Dusty and Jasper say bring it on. Cat-hole says what the #$&^%. Oh well. Two outa three ain't bad.





maltese#1fan said:


> *I cannot believe you have a heart of ice. No one who loves malteses could. * But I do know what you mean about the bigger they are the harder they fall -- my DH is 6'4" and you should see him with Bella.



Oh believe me, she does have a heart of ice...like *ice* cream that is! :HistericalSmiley: Those pups that Laura and her family foster are truly going to be some very lucky and well loved pups. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats Laura, that's wonderful!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations  x


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay! :dothewave:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to "Da Club"! We have failed as well once but that was the hubs fault of course, LOL. Seriously, when we look at Stormy now, we know we would have been devastated had we given her up. She has got to be the cutest dog in the world. And whenever I think I'm close to being "the dog lady of Orange County", I think of Bron and I realize I have a long way to go! Just kidding Bron, luv ya!

GG


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats Laura!!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

And whenever I think I'm close to being "the dog lady of Orange County", I think of Bron and I realize I have a long way to go! Just kidding Bron, luv ya!

GG[/QUOTE]

You've got Orange County and I've got Los Angeles covered in the dog lady stakes. I have a pack made up of oldies...15, 14, 12, 11, 8, 5... so one day I will be a regular person again. My husband says about some of the fosters that come into the home 'why can't we keep a normal dog like this one?' If the dog is 'normal' then it has no need for me. I like the special ones.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations! I always enjoy your post and pictures of Dusty and Jasper. I can feel the love that you have for your babies and I just know that you, your family and your home is going to be a wonderful safety net for needy fluffs as they navigate their way to their forever homes! God Bless you for taking on the task!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! You will make a great foster mom!


----------

